

Show HN: inuit.css—lightweight, Sass-based, OOCSS framework - csswizardry
http://inuitcss.com

======
_neil
I've used inuit in a couple projects (though not the most recent version) and
would highly recommend it.

The trend lately seems to be immediately reaching for Bootstrap, which is a
little bit shameful for those who might consider themselves legit front-end
devs. While bootstrap is a great tool for prototyping, it's also led to a lot
of boring, cookie-cutter apps.

~~~
dmix
Have you tried <http://foundation.zurb.com/>?

It seems to be a more designer-friendly framework.

Haven't tried inuit.

------
csswizardry
Project creator here! If anyone has any questions then please fire away. This
blog post may also shed some light on a few things:
[http://csswizardry.com/2012/09/inuit-css-v4-oocss-sass-
and-m...](http://csswizardry.com/2012/09/inuit-css-v4-oocss-sass-and-more/)

Cheers, H

~~~
ihsw
What was the inspiration for the name?

~~~
csswizardry
I was discussing wanting to build a decent framework with my ex, and I said it
would be a ‘cool’ thing to do. A brief bit of word association to-and-fro and
me being reminded of the lyric/phrase ‘Cooler than a polar bear’s toenails’
I/we arrived at Inuit :)

~~~
Brandon0
Made me immediately think of QuickBooks: <http://www.intuit.com/>

For a brief instant I thought it could be an official release from them, but
then I realized they aren't that cool of a company.

------
lucisferre
Any reason it's all contained in one file instead of broken up?

~~~
youngtaff
Why would you want to break it up?

~~~
csswizardry
For a framework it might be a nicer option, so that you can drop a module by
only deleting the include reference rather than permanently deleting dozens of
lines. Perhaps. It’s largely down to taste I imagine :)

~~~
jeremyworboys
I recently used a bastardisation of v3 and v4 (I was using v3 then you
released v4) and I split each object into separate files and left the imports
commented out in the main.scss file.

I then uncommented each object as I used it so I didn't reach the end of the
project with unused objects in the CSS and not being able to remember whether
or not I had actually used them.

I did a similar thing with the grid module: commented out all sizes and
uncommented what I used as I went.

